# X-Pipe mod



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

is the resignator in place only for the sound? by removing it, is the car going to be louder with xpipe, and will there be any gains to engine like breathing better and like any power increase?

i was thinking of picking up a universal xpipe off of ebay for 20$, cut the rsignator connector and weld it to the universal xpipe that way it'll just bolt on to the cats.

so to do this, is the 2.5 Inches diameter of the pipes that i will need??
which steel is better quality t304, 409, stamped mild steel?

has anyone done it this way, and do you know the length of the resignator and how wide it is from one conecting pipe to other? 

i am looking at something like this Stainless Steel Crossover X Pipe 2.5 inch Inlet/Outlet - eBay (item 290357213639 end time Mar-30-11 20:14:49 PDT)

any help appriciated


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone!!??

on steel and diameter


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I bought one of those generic x-pipe in polished SS for another $10. No problemos at all for the 3 years that it was installed on the NSX.

It's basically a knock off of the Magnaflow X-pipe.

Last year my friend was looking for a GTO.

We went to this dealership and test drove one. Both of us had a bewildered look on our faces when we heard the exhaust, WOT, idle, and cruise. Sounded more like a Ferrari than my Kooks LTH, with Magnaflow X-Pipe cat back. People near us were looking around and in their mirrors for that "ferrari".

We had to have a look underneath.

Here was the configuration:

Factory manifolds
Factory cats
That knock off x pipe
And straight pipes all the way to the back. No resonators or mufflers at all

Considering that there wasn't any mufflers or resonators there was little in terms of drone. The cabin noise was very tolerable. Much better than when I tried Chambered mufflers like the Moroso Spiral flow and Hooker Aerochamber on my GTO with the X-Pipe.

My conclusion was that the x pipe alone already does alot with regards to drone and reducing the noise as well as tuning the exhaust sound.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for the input bro


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Removing the resinators will make your car louder. Xpipe will change the tone. It will be noticable but not overbearing. I had catless mids and didn't drone. If you do get drone you might be able to elliminate it buy staggering the mufflers a few inches.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

If ur going to remove the resonator definitely replace it with and x or h pipe. I put straight pipes on place of the resonator on my 05 and I wasn't very pleased with the sound, there was no spacing btwn the exhaust "chugs" it killed the muscle car sound. 

I do not believe the resonator will effect flow that much, the main chokers on the stock exhaust r the cats and the mufflers. If u r looking to gain sound start with some LT headers and mids, then and x pipe and mufflers. The headers will do more for sound than an x pipe, as will the right axle backs. 

I'm putting LT headers on my stock 06 this coming week, it's gonna be hooked up to the stock exhaust for the time being, until I get enough $ for an H pipe and some spintech axle backs.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

BTW, both my GTO and the one that I mentioned earlier have the X-pipe crossover.










Not this one:










Not sure if that makes any difference.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i am not looking to get it louder much, maybe just a bit, but more into allowing the car to breath better. will look into LT or shortys and axel nack exhaust in the near future once i save some dough as i recently shed a lot for this car out of pocket. 

yes i was looking at the x pipe like in pic one, 20 30 bucks on ebay and just weld it. the only concern is if the steel quality is good, because i donot want that pipe becoming so yelllow from heat to lmess with my car bottom and carpet..


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I ran one of those SS ebay X-pipe crossovers on the NSX with no issues whatsoever.

it did change color to a brass look, but nothing else negative.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wasn't Richard Nixon a resignator? :rofl:


----------

